# Part time jobs --- passive income



## robbyquoc (Dec 21, 2009)

We are looking for people :

-Patient
-Confident
-Motivated
-Team-working

Jobs Position: Marketing
Income : Minimum $67/w . 
NO MAXIMUM INCOME- You can earn as much as your working time.


Location : Clayton, Forest Hill, Mount Waverlay

Contact number : 0413339484- Quoc ("Wok")

We will not let you down.


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi robbyquoc

I am interest with that job but I will move to Australia next March, It`s fine for you?
thank you


----------



## robbyquoc (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi leogarabello,

Thank you for your concern.
That's fine. 
As long as you still want to try.

Bests.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Only problem for leogarabello is Mt. Waverly etc. is a long way from Sydney!


----------



## robbyquoc (Dec 21, 2009)

It's not a problem.
You can join if you want.


----------



## leogarabello (Dec 19, 2009)

Mt. Waverly is in Melbourne?
It is far from Sydney, I`ll live in Sydney in the first time, but I call you when I arrive there. It`s OK for you?

thank you


----------



## robbyquoc (Dec 21, 2009)

yea, melbourne. Just call me if yo're interested in.


----------



## brick7 (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats really good jobs i want to have more details about this job...


----------



## robbyquoc (Dec 21, 2009)

brick7 said:


> Thats really good jobs i want to have more details about this job...


Do you want to know more about what you will wear to work? You want to know whether you can have a cup of coffee while working? Do you want to know how many girls in our team? Is that all you want to know more?


----------



## Exponential (Aug 26, 2010)

hello!
I would like to know if it was possible to have more details concerning the description of the position, such as the responsibilities, the goals,...

thank you very much


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan (Apr 9, 2010)

Great.I really need this information.Thank you for sharing.


----------

